

Facebook's Internet.org opens as a platform - Billybauld
http://newsroom.fb.com/news/2015/05/announcing-the-internet-org-platform/

======
Billybauld
Interesting move by Facebook -- any developer can offer its service through
Internet.org now in developing markets. Still, Internet.org is Facebook's way
of getting millions more users for its own services. Maybe not a bad thing
though if it can also get thousands more companies to sign up to this program.

